# number of different types of plants in your tank



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I seem to keep about 5 or 6 different types of plants in each of my tanks

the 20 long beside me has 6 different types

spiral val
anubias
glossostigma
java fern
dwarf sag
crypt


----------



## hendy8888 (Sep 10, 2010)

23 species in my 120g. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## tomsfish (Jan 8, 2010)

over 40 types in my personal tanks at the office


----------



## aniroc (Aug 23, 2012)

Two types in my 180G: swords and frogbits


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

At one point in my 45 gal I had close to 50 different species.


----------



## wantzz (Apr 2, 2013)

In my messed up flora i have....(its was my first tank.. i'm about to finish trying out what i like ..then to actually try scaping it soon) 

sunset hygro
dhg
dwarf sag
bacopa
ludgiwa
camboba
java fern
moss
mini water lettuce
scarlet temple
star grass
crypt lutea

now that i think of it i shouldn't call this a tank...more like a weed bowl lol


----------

